# Thoughts on Powerhouse by Sunbrite



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Anybody have any luck with this stuff? I've given it three trys and each time it fails to do what others and the manufacturer claim it can and will do.

Manufacturer claims:

1- it will remove black streaks with 0 scrubbing- WRONG! even with scrubbing it doesn't work. Three downstreamed applications and it took a little bit off.

2- Will remove mildew-WRONG! It didn't touch it

3- Bleach or SH compatible- WRONG! Tried several times and it seems to instantly kill the mix. In one recent case I added about 2 g to about on gallon of the powerhouse and it wouldn't touch the green mold. Hit it with a 50/50 of sh and water and the mold was gone with absolutely no pressure.

Not my first attempt with new chems that fail to do there jobs while on the quest for a clean house through softwashing and probably not my last, but for know I'm sticking with the SH and the pressure washer and good old elbow grease.

So dissapointed


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not a big fan of Sunbrite chemicals. If you want a decent housewash to mix with bleach this is what many use http://www.pressuretek.com/simplecherry.html. It ramps up the power of bleach and has a nice smell. (bleach smell still overpowers it quickly).


----------

